# Professional Retriever Trials in Corning, CA



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Did rain stop? Any news? 
Thanks Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

It rained all morning but stayed fairly dry all afternoon.

Amateur marks were a retired long mark in the middle down first thrown left to right, flyer on the left thrown right to left down second, shorter go bird on the right thrown last converging tightly with the long mark and thrown into heavy cover by a tree. The dogs showed a variety of work. Many flared off the short fall aided by the wind and the broken terrain when going for the long one and ended up in the wide open no man's land between the flyer and the long mark. Some dogs broke on the flyer, some went for the go bird but blew though and headed for the flyer or the long mark. Some had a hard time coming up with the go bird and some had a hard time with the flyer. There were many ways to get in trouble on this test - very well designed.

There were 22 callbacks to the land blind. I won't list them because they were able to complete the land blind today. Callbacks to the 3rd series (19 dogs):

1, 3, 4, 10, 12, 14, 17, 22, 26, 32, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 47, 49, 54


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open was a very tight triple with middle bird thrown left to right with a log or brush in front of it. Second down was on the left thrown right to left with some heavy cover enroute. Both of these gunners retired. The flyer was on the right thrown left to right with the gunners very tight in front of the middle mark. Dogs that went out or returned via lines that crossed the line to another mark had problems coming up with the third mark. A number were sent for the lefthand mark second but ended up picking up the middle mark and then had problems getting the remaining mark. Callbacks to the 2nd series (49 dogs):

1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 18, 22, 24, 27, 28, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 40, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 54, 56, 58, 59, 60, 61, 63, 64, 66, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 
78, 80


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see the Q but I did get the callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow (17 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy, excellent report as usual.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome - thanks Judy. 

Go Team SHAQ, #16 & Jim Gonia and all his dogs (10 out of 11 made the cut)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wow, Judy....great information. It is COLD here  Enjoy your location!!..and trialing!

Judy


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Can someone confirm that BUCK N BOBBY (Gary Ahlgren) won the Qual ?

Bobby's anxious breeder,
Helen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Confirmed!

Qual Results:

1st - Bobby - Ahlgren
2nd - Kat - Garrison
3rd - Shooter - Nicholls
4th - Hailey - Conrad
RJ - Ford - Panarites/Gonia
JAMS: 
1, 2, 4, 6, 13, 15, 17, 20, 22, 24, 25


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to Water Blind (35 dogs):

4, 5, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 22, 24, 27, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 40, 46, 47, 49, 51, 54, 56, 
58, 59, 60, 61, 63, 64, 66, 70, 71, 72, 74, 80

The water blind is a rat trap blind which starts with a dry pop on the left. From a bluff overlooking the water, the dog angles down a slope into a channel of water, angles across the channel, and gets up on a double point. The point has a flat shelf of grassy land and then a second level of higher land. The dog must hit both levels and then get back off the point out into open water to the rat trap. Very easy for the dog to curve out of sight either on the point or once they get in the water. Some dogs are having problems with the rat trap concept in that they think they are supposed to parallel the shore or head across the water to the opposite shore so there is some ping-ponging in the water to get them out to the bird.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur water blind had a long entry to a fairly small pond. The line was through a narrow corridor between a snag and some brush in the middle of the pond on the right and a point of tules on the left and then on out to the bird. Dogs could easily disappear behind the point of tules. They had just finished and were starting to set up the water marks as I drove out. I'll find out more when I head back out there.

The Derby started late this morning. Will check that out, too.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Judy! Your updates and test descriptions are awesome!

Congrats to Josh on the Q 4th and to Taz, Greg and Mike on the jam!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Blue - Bell (Qualified for the National Amateur)
2nd - Pitch - Olsen
3rd - Moda - Tyson
4th - Casey - Jones
RJ - Ivy - Kahn
JAMS:
1, 12, 14, 17


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 4th Series (22 dogs):

4, 5, 10, 12, 13, 16, 27, 31, 33, 34, 40, 46, 51, 54, 56, 58, 60, 61, 63, 66, 70, 80

I tried to get the Derby callbacks to the 3rd series but they did not post them at the clubhouse and no one at the Amateur awards had them readily available. I did hear that the few that were dropped were "obvious". Sorry I don't have more info.


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to go Miss Katana on your 2nd in the Q! Congrats Jim and Shon.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

1st - Carbons Blue Pursuit - Missy Bell (Qualified for the National Amateur)

Special Congratulations from your family back in Minnesota!
"Pixie" says: 'Yeah Daddy!'


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Good Morning,

Thanks to Judy for all the results and updates. Its is great for all of us that are unable to attend.

Any word on the Derby yet? Go Rocky, #8.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby is starting up again at 8:30. I'll be heading out there shortly, but won't be posting again until I return to my motorhome for lunch. Will bring you up to date then if no one else posts the info.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks to the 4th Series (21 dogs):

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 26, 29, 30, 32

They were just starting the 4th series at about 12:15

The Open is still running its 4th series. In line triple down a shore with four large stands of tules along the base. All birds thrown left to right. Long bird down first thrown downhill into the water at the base of one stand of tules. Middle bird thrown uphill from a laydown blind landing visually between two other stands of tules. Flyer at the base of the shore with a mound of dirt and a small amount of water enroute. Of the dogs I watched, many ended up getting the long bird second and then had a hard time getting the middle one. Most were handles and/or pickups.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you very much Judy for the update. Really appreciate your efforts and time.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Webster - Carey
2nd - Cruise - Hansen/Henninger
3rd - Pirate - Zellner/Patopea
4th - Emmitt - Tallman/Gonia
RJ - Blue - Bell
JAMS:
16, 34, 46, 58, 66, 70

Derby Results:

1st - Taz - McCowan/Taylor
2nd - Ford - Panarites/Gonia
3rd - Gabby - Bechtel/Pleasant
4th - Maui - Zellner/Patopea
RJ - Loki - McConnaughey/Gonia
JAMS:
1, 3, 6, 14, 19, 21, 23, 26


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, hoo hoo and all that! Congrats to Taz, Mike and Greg on the Derby 1st! Awesome!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1st - Bobby - Ahlgren
> 
> 3rd - Shooter - Nichols


Congrats to the Ruby-Saber kids!

Buck In Bobby...two Qual firsts at 25 mo. of age. Owner-handler Gary Ahlgren
Midnight Shooter III ... two Qual third placements. Owners-handlers Pat and Debi Nichols.

Just out of Derby at 25 mo of age (almost 26 months) Bobby is now QAA and Shooter is knocking on the door. They are pups who went to great owners who have worked hard and trained well to realize their potential. Both boys are on the current National Derby list; both aged out with 20 points and jumped right in to run Quals. 

Proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Gabby with the 3rd in the Derby, her sister Rosie got a 1st in the Derby this weekend at Jacksonville. Way to go GIRLS!!!!! Congrats to Luann Pleasant Too!!!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Derby win to Taz!!! First one out of the whelping box. Way to go!!! Congratulations Greg. Good job of training Mike & Tiffany. That's the 2nd pup from (out of) Hope to win a derby (1 by Cosmo and 1 by Grady). Happy times at Sagacious Kennel. Harry

Hope = GMHR Wishful Thinking (QAA)


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think that titles webster? Way to go Marian!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats to SkyHigh Retrievers, Mike Taylor handling and owner Greg McCowan on the derby win with Taz!! Taz jammed the qual this weekend too, pretty nice weekend!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

champ said:


> I could be wrong but I think that titles webster? !


According to his history on Entry Express, today's Open win gave Webster his AFC. He is now AFC The Blue Print. Congratulations, Marion. 2010 has been a great year for him.

Congratulations also to his brother AFC Carbon's Blue Pursuit (same breeding, different litter) and Missy Bell who won the Amateur.

And ... it was last weekend that Webster's brother Bobby McGee won the Open at Lost Hills.
Congratulations to John and Diane Poer. 

And ... at this trial their young nephew Bobby won the Qual and his brother Shooter got 3rd in the Qual. 

It's family,
Helen


----------

